# E65 BSW Speaker Package???



## Bacchus2b (Apr 15, 2009)

Anyone know whatever happened to speaker replacements for the 2002 - 2008 E65/E66 models???

Looking at old threads it was supposed to be released in Spring of 2008???

There is a Logic 7 Center Speaker replacement on their website and that's it!

Any info would be great.

Thanks, David


----------



## Bacchus2b (Apr 15, 2009)

*BSW Customer Service Sucks???*

I'm a little disappointed no one fron BSW responded to this thread, responded to my voicemails on their answering machine, or responded to my e-mails both here and direct to their website.

Anyone else with similar issues? :yikes::yikes:


----------



## 1bad540 (Jan 21, 2006)

weve all been waiting 2 yrs, look into mb quart they have a nice 4" components set.


----------



## csmooth79 (Jan 30, 2008)

Still nothing, and I was told that 5.25 fit into my doors


----------

